
Anita Sarkeesian Looks Back at GamerGate - Tomte
https://www.polygon.com/2019/12/23/20976891/anita-sarkeesian-gamergate-review-feminist-frequency-game-industry
======
Chazprime
I never paid much attention to this the first time around because it seemed
that everyone involved seemed to be _genuinely_ insane. I can’t imagine it
being any more interesting now.

------
2038AD
The amazing thing about Gamergate is that it ended being a massive waste of
time for everyone involved and the actual arguments were practically over
right at the beginning. Most of what anyone saw was the gossip generated by
two bands of grifters and a cavalcade of wannabe e-celebs.

One of the beautifully symmetric things about the whole affair is that each
side had someone who had ran a Kickstarter campaign and then failed to
deliver. In fairness, I believe Carl of Swindon eventually tried to make the
game (and then started giving refunds) and Anita did eventually deliver the
videos (of course it's still a little suspect why she needed the money since
she was already creating the type of content albeit more in relation to media
generally).

Something interesting about Gamergate is that it shows you (or at least me)
how both sides in a dispute may have an interest in distorting the truth _in
the same way_. We can remember Gamergate has a historical battle between
political conservatives and liberals because mythologising the events that way
is convenient for both. We can forget that Anita, for example, was more
socially conservative than many of her detractors. We can forget that her
early criticism came from sex-positive feminists and sex workers. We can
forget her disapproval of SlutWalk and we can forget her praise of the
introduction of female-only passenger cars in Japan.

For something from the time (on Anita specifically) I'd suggest two video by
"Intig8ive Journalism". These are 'Anita Sarkeesian Part 1 The College
Graduate'[0] and 'Anita Sarkeesian Part 2 Burqa Beach Party'[1]. The original
account is gone (how much else?) but the they've been re-uploaded.

I could go on but I don't think there's much point. I don't expect this
comment to be particularly popular but I've think I've said things which need
to be said.

    
    
      [0] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xbLSe4E3XA
      [1] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njRWV12LPwY

